

Kim Dotcom Must Be Allowed To See FBI Evidence Against Him, Court Rules - jeffool
http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-must-be-allowed-to-see-fbi-evidence-against-him-court-rules-120816/

======
mtgx
What kind of trial would that be where you're not allowed to see evidence
against you? "We know you're guilty. Just trust us".

I'm baffled by some of FBI's comments and actions lately. Either their current
leadership is incompetent or plain malicious, with no regard for
Constitution/law, or more importantly the _spirit_ of the law. Because using
weird technicalities to get someone is pretty malicious I think.

